# IronMag Research Prami, Clomid and T3 all price reduced!



## heavyiron (Sep 24, 2014)

*IronMag Research Chems has reduced the pricing on select chems for ALL customers! 

Price Reduced Chemicals:

Liothyronine Sodium (T3)
Liquid Clomiphene Citrate
Pramipexole HCL

Products are all in large 60ml sealed glass bottles with dropper!

Buy 3 bottles of a chemical and get one bottle FREE plus use a discount code and get an additional 15% off your order!







Discount Code - heavyiron15 for 15% off!


*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 24, 2014)

Guys, you can't go wrong with IMR products.  How can you when every single batch is mass spec tested?  It's the only way to know you are getting what you pay for...and if you think that most of the products on the market are pure and properly dosed, think again.  

At this point, I have used most of the IMR products and they all did exactly what I expected them to do--which is provide the results one expects to get when using properly dosed products.  The longer I am around and the more experience I gain, in all sectors of the drug industry, the more I realize just how much shit is actually out there.  Hell, even some of those companies which use product quality as a sales point can't even put the proper compound in the bottle!!!  I am a bit tired of it.  In many cases it is the fault of the manufacturer--not the seller, but it doesn't really matter because in the end, it is still the customer that is getting screwed.

IMR makes SURE you don't get screwed by mass spec testing everything--a rarity in this business.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 30, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> *IronMag Research Chems has reduced the pricing on select chems for ALL customers!
> 
> Price Reduced Chemicals:
> 
> ...




Bump!


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Finest quality RC's anywhere! Buy 3 get 1 free!


----------



## ratedR (Oct 1, 2014)

I wish you guys would do mix and match of the research Chems so long as they are the same price. Anyway will be giving you guys a go once my cycle begins.


----------



## CHEZ (Oct 11, 2014)




----------

